# online guitar courses



## Shepody (Mar 8, 2008)

I realize that most of you are experienced guitarists, most having played for years (but are still learning), but I was wondering if anyone has any opnions on a good online guitar course? 

I am VERY new to guitar, and am looking at purchasing some sort of course on CD-ROM/DVD or at an online membership site. Does anyone have any opinions on a good one? Many seem to have extravagant claims that I will be playing like Stevie Ray Vaughan in six weeks. If it sounds too good to be true it probably is, I know.

But are there some courses that are generally accepted as being okay or good, while others are crappy and a complete waste of my money and time?

I spent a while Googling guitar courses, and here is a short list that I came up with:

http://www.guitartricks.com/

http://www.guitar-online.com/learn-play-guitar.htm

http://www.jamorama.com/

http://www.learnandmasterguitar.com/

http://www.jamplay.com

http://www.emediamusic.com/gm1.html

Any advice, feedback or opinions appreciated.
Mike


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Im not sure what courses are the best however I have a free coupon/card for 1 week free guitar lessons...I just have to scratch it and see what the code is...if you want it you can have it for free...Ive been playing for around 24 years so I really have no use for it.

Card doesnt expire until 9/31/2008

Here is the site the coupon is for

http://www.playfree-workshoplive.com/

If you want the code i will post it.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

I went and scratched that coupon anyway...the code is

making-pencil-being

I got the coupon free when i orded something online...if it asks where you got the coupon or where you heard of them just say Axemusic.com

I also have another coupon...maybe after you take beginner lesson you can use second coupon for intermediate lesson...just use different email or something if they ask for one.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*Not free but.....*

Check out http://www.justinguitar.com/ It's auser pay site with lots of access to video, text etc. and it's pay as you go, so you don't have to put a whole pile of cash down before you start.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Guitar World's DVD's (available on the newstands for $10 or so) are pretty decent, cheap and easy to find.

I think the one currently in circulation is a "rock basics" disc. You might want to try that (not much to lose).


----------



## Shepody (Mar 8, 2008)

washburned said:


> Check out http://www.justinguitar.com/ It's auser pay site with lots of access to video, text etc. and it's pay as you go, so you don't have to put a whole pile of cash down before you start.


Actually, this looks like it's exactly what I was looking for. Notes, videos (via youtube), a forum, etc. Thanks!!


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

Yeah, thats a great site to pick up on a lot of the basics, and I find Justin is quite talented at explaining things on camera, unlike many others that you find on youtube which don't seem much more helpful than just reading about w/e they are trying to explain.

Of course, once you think you have the basics down, you have to pay and order his books/DVD's, which, from what I haver read about them, are also done with great quality and clarity, but if you don't want to buy something just yet, you can find many other free sites which hold bits and pieces of information.

http://www.myguitarworkshop.com/myguitarworkshop.htm
This one is good for some theory on things like scales, and some tips on learning to play the guitar. And if you go to the Scales and Modes page, it can bring up a chart of the notes for any scale (that I know of) in any key.

Anyways, especially if you're just beginging, you can find a lot of the information you need for free... the paysites will simply have it all in one place and well organized. However, most people will probably tell that if you want to advance much further, you will need to have at least some private lessons, and of course just playing with better players will help a lot too.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm going to vote none.

Way too many videos, websites and forums filled with 100% free information to even consider paying IMO. Seriously what better resource than an active forum with tons of experienced guitarists? Where one person can't help you another can.

If you're just starting learn how to hold the guitar, hold the pick, properly position your left and right hands, how to read tabulature and how to read chord diagrams. Then just get into some basic chord progressions. Easily the most boring part of playing IMO but you've gotta' do it. Helps with finger independence among many other things. 

Once you master some chord progressions move on to some real tunes... start simple like anything AC/DC, maybe some Enter Sandman by Metallica, etc. and gradually build yourself up to where you want to be. Playing guitar isn't exactly a hard thing as long as you have time and you can focus on the task at hand... the only thing that's hard is staying patient, sticking with what you're practicing and realizing everything comes with time.


----------

